# Uber giving drivers distance, direction, pay on ping in California



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Just read about this. It supposedly rolled out in parts of California today. Anybody think it will go national, or is it just an AB5 fighter?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Just for Commifornians, since you will be employees soon they might as well give you the benefits


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Just for Commifornians, since you will be employees soon they might as well give you the benefits


LOL I've had this for a while but NO pay estimates.

And my info is more detailed.

I WONDER IF I can start rejecting like a MF'ER. Will they cancel christmas or can I get away with it.?? I wonder. I have schluber pro right now.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> Just read about this. It supposedly rolled out in parts of California today. Anybody think it will go national, or is it just an AB5 fighter?
> View attachment 384259


Damn.
That could take 45-60 minutes.
For 14 bucks?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Damn.
> That could take 45-60 minutes.
> For 14 bucks?


Thats good money there. HAHAHA! sorry couldn't resist, HA!


----------



## rsurplus (Mar 2, 2019)

What I read in my email it was CA only and Uber's answer to AB5. I'm in Vegas for a week so I won't be driving till Friday. Interested to see when it starts in Orange County.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

I'v seen the destinations for a while now

NOW they are saying you can blow off trips and no more ACCEPTANCE rate?

So this means:

no more pools
no more low rated riders
no more .02 mile trips

The ONLY thing that counts is consecutive trips?

It NO LONGER affects your PRO status, so this is diamonds all the way around.

What do YEW guyZZ think?>


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

How and when do you see destinations?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 384333


stfu. you love it. you know you do.



welikecamping said:


> How and when do you see destinations?


Before the trip comes up. As you are accepting it. 7% of Californians ALREADy have it, the rest by 01/20


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm thinking that maybe this doesn't apply where I drive - in Arizona? I only see destinations after I accept a ride.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> I'v seen the destinations for a while now
> 
> NOW they are saying you can blow off trips and no more ACCEPTANCE rate?
> 
> ...


An Acceptance Rate is no longer shown on my app.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

LADryver said:


> An Acceptance Rate is no longer shown on my app.


mine either. Its GREAT!



welikecamping said:


> I'm thinking that maybe this doesn't apply where I drive - in Arizona? I only see destinations after I accept a ride.


Only in California.

I guess ab5 payed off. maybe. Unless they cute rates again, AGAIN.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

rsurplus said:


> What I read in my email it was CA only and Uber's answer to AB5. I'm in Vegas for a week so I won't be driving till Friday. Interested to see when it starts in Orange County.


Yeah it is only in hellifornia. I guess ab5 did something;


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Already a thread running on this in News. With screenshot...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...e-are-going-and-how-much.365405/#post-5630546


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> mine either. Its GREAT!
> 
> 
> Only in California.
> ...


The fight isn't over. I have the impression that lawmakers will see the shells and the game. Uber still acts like they are our Lords over the rider complaints. The phrase declaring it our ride service will come back to haunt them. Their claim of being a different Business is still in doubts. We shall see. What Uber giveth Uber can taketh away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Algorithm will Silently Snuff you by asphixiation of ride opportunities.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

LADryver said:


> The fight isn't over. I have the impression that lawmakers will see the shells and the game. Uber still acts like they are our Lords over the rider complaints. The phrase declaring it our ride service will come back to haunt them. Their claim of being a different Business is still in doubts. We shall see. What Uber giveth Uber can taketh away.


WHAT are we saying more rates?



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Already a thread running on this in News. With screenshot...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...e-are-going-and-how-much.365405/#post-5630546


I like taking my uber comments like I like my hot dogs,footlong and double down.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> WHAT are we saying more rates?
> 
> 
> I like taking my uber comments like I like my hot dogs,footlong and double down.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey, that's Wilbur you're making fun of there!

(and he tastes great with Chili)


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I'v seen the destinations for a while now
> 
> NOW they are saying you can blow off trips and no more ACCEPTANCE rate?
> 
> ...


They're saying we really really really want you guys to be independent contractors so we're gonna make it more like it's supposed to be


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

only for calif. The AR rate is no longer even displayed in the app. Gone, poof and so far not even moved in the app. Haven't seen the full info ping yet, but article said it will roll out to calif by mid Jan or so. Can't wait. Also, I now qualify again for FREE drink since AR is toast. I'd fallen to 80%, but now that no longer matters for pro status. Big frakin deal.........give me the info on the ping, please.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Starting today California drivers see detailed destination address, eta, and payout before accepting the trip.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/cali...mation-and-control.365456/page-2#post-5632626


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Nevermind I found it somewhere else. Ya'll are too slow.










That's hilarious it's the same screenshot @Kurt Halfyard posted. Here's a good video about it. The first one minute and seventeen seconds is an add.






Sweet Henry can ya'll believe that AR will no longer be tracked and monitored?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nevermind I found it somewhere else. Ya'll are too slow.
> 
> View attachment 384592
> 
> ...


it shows all that crap for me, MINUS the pay info.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> it shows all that crap for me, MINUS the pay info.


No it doesn't


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> only for calif. The AR rate is no longer even displayed in the app. Gone, poof and so far not even moved in the app. Haven't seen the full info ping yet, but article said it will roll out to calif by mid Jan or so. Can't wait. Also, I now qualify again for FREE drink since AR is toast. I'd fallen to 80%, but now that no longer matters for pro status. Big frakin deal.........give me the info on the ping, please.


But that subway drink is part of your retirement package! :0


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

You guys notice less pings now that a.r. doesnt matter?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> You guys notice less pings now that a.r. doesnt matter?


That looks like my Acceptance Rate


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I still have AR and I just updated the app today.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

losiglow said:


> I still have AR and I just updated the app today.


You need to be in Cali.....

The rest of us ants don't count.. 8>O

Rakos


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> You guys notice less pings now that a.r. doesnt matter?


No because Im not in California


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> But that subway drink is part of your retirement package


if i ever get to a free sandwich that will get my attn since I'm a big subways kind of guy. Otherwise, cookie or drink does not rise to any level I care about.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Was there a time when AR mattered? Oh there was.... Thats cute...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Was there a time when AR mattered?


must I explain again? To me it did, it was a pretty checkmark when you check pro status. Made me feel really good to see 3 checkmarks. NOW, there are only 2 displayed since I'm in calif. AR gone, so I can't even see what it is. It was 80%, so the checkmark wasn't there. My world no longer rotated. But now, since AR is gone, my world spins again with 2 checkmarks. I will never get the 800 points, but I can still see the pretty 2 checkmarks. 
You have been explained to...again....clear as mud? :coolio:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> must I explain again? To me it did, it was a pretty checkmark when you check pro status. Made me feel really good to see 3 checkmarks. NOW, there are only 2 displayed since I'm in calif. AR gone, so I can't even see what it is. It was 80%, so the checkmark wasn't there. My world no longer rotated. But now, since AR is gone, my world spins again with 2 checkmarks. I will never get the 800 points, but I can still see the pretty 2 checkmarks.
> You have been explained to...again....clear as mud? :coolio:


Muddier than a black cat's sausage


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I just get confused when you use the term .. AR, because I've never accepted any of this horrible treatment we get.... And my AR score you speak of was very proudly single. Digits.... U wish u had it like that ... Don't lie. .. and sadly now you'll never know...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Ignored 600 rides last 30 days that's not going to change & don't care what ar is, it's been less than 10% for 4+ years, since they were forced to stop punishment for it like they will with cr & are now with details

But if they want my cancel rate to get below 40% they better roll this Cali eats info before trips out nationwide lol 4 people today I rolled right by & cancelled which is a bad experience for all except im back at home in 5 minutes & pax going to have another 10+ minutes hoping someone stupid or desperate enough to work for free or spend an hour + in traffic for $15 gross then another hour getting back to where they need to be, 1 actually whistled haha nope not even on xl the 45+ I thought was airport not down town in rush hour, kick rocks took me 10 to get there, instant xl ping in a min ignored 5 min an x from the same address keep trying maybe go for black lmao

Doesn't effect pings either, xl only is slow when I want to have a chuckle I turn on x & it's pings every 5 minutes lol, almost none respond to pretext if they do it's nothing I asked for like almost all do on xl, so that's an instant cancel, tons of Walmarts & targets & other stores ignored man that tier sucks lol


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Ignored 600 rides last 30 days that's not going to change & don't care what are is, it's been less than 10% for 4+ years
> 
> But if they want my cancel rate to get below 40% they better roll this Cali eats info before trips out nationwide lol
> 
> Doesn't effect ping xl only is slow when I want to have a chuckle I turn on x & it's pings every 5 minutes lol, almost none respond to pretext like almost all do on x so that's an instant cancel, tons of Walmarts & targets & other stores ignored man that tier sucks lol


What is is?



Dekero said:


> I just get confused when you use the term .. AR, because I've never accepted any of this horrible treatment we get.... And my AR score you speak of was very proudly single. Digits.... U wish u had it like that ... Don't lie. .. and sadly now you'll never know...


I was at 85% muH..nheeegaHHHHHH... (no HAR-DAR~!)


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

mch said:


> No because Im not in California


Well ... you SHOULD BE!

For those that ARE...

you getting LESS PINgS?

or WHAT ?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

If they ever bring that to NY the people trying to get min fare rides to Walmart etc are going to be SOL.

Finally with this information we will be able to exercise our independent judgement as contractors as opposed to flying blind into the unknown.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nevermind I found it somewhere else. Ya'll are too slow.
> 
> View attachment 384592
> 
> ...


Uber Gold will be totally irrelevant once this is available.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> You guys notice less pings now that a.r. doesnt matter?


You might be getting less pings. But I suspect that's just seasonal/daily variations, if anything.

Winter is coming. It's the week after Thanksgiving. Tuesdays/Wednesdays aren't especially busy. Days are shorter, et cetera.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You might be getting less pings. But I suspect that's just seasonal/daily variations, if anything.
> 
> Winter is coming. It's the week after Thanksgiving. Tuesdays/Wednesdays aren't especially busy. Days are shorter, et cetera.


But that sucks! I want MUH MONEY!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> U wish u had it like that


yes, I want to be just like you. Can I? Please? We both know you are a puppy dog in 3D. Your pax love you as a kind human being. No lie.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

in East Bay lost the AR display. AND noticed fewer pings today. However, I'm not as paranoid as you. I checked the pax app and found I had an invasion of ants in MY city. Usually I'm the only one. And because I was feeling crappy anyway, I gave up and went offline.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Starting today California drivers see detailed destination address, eta,


nope. starts to roll out, yes. Lose the AR display, yes. Get the extra ping info, not quite yet. Uber says by Jan.

btw, that screen shot uploaded via article by several of us.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nope. starts to roll out, yes. Lose the AR display, yes. Get the extra ping info, not quite yet. Uber says by Jan.
> 
> btw, that screen shot uploaded via article by several of us.


i have an ACTUAL screen shot if you really want it. Id have to log into muHHH phone. But i can do it, oh yes I can oh YES I CAN!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Damn.
> That could take 45-60 minutes.
> For 14 bucks?


Would be $8 in Houston.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Would be $8 in Houston.


that's ridiculous


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The cheap trips will not get picked up and that will cause riders to complain to the government about discrimination. Uber will use that argument to say that they can't show it or riders won't get picked up.

Raising the minimum trip payout won't occur to them or the government. I think considering cabs don't get to discriminate by destination uber might win that one. Of course my argument would be it's not destination that's the issue, it's profitability.

I'm interested to see how this plays out. But meanwhile I'd be cherrypicking if I were in CA.



Greenfox said:


> that's ridiculous


That's why I haven't taken a trip in months. We also have the flat surge, which barely happens anyway, so it's really hardly ever worth driving. I've gone back to pizza.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> ACTUAL screen shot if you really want it


no saying u don't have it. Just saying not all calif drivers have it yet; just as article stated; by jan full roll out. For now, in my case, no AR display and haven't had full ping info yet


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The cheap trips will not get picked up and that will cause riders to complain to the government about discrimination. Uber will use that argument to say that they can't show it or riders won't get picked up.
> 
> Raising the minimum trip payout won't occur to them or the government. I think considering cabs don't get to discriminate by destination uber might win that one. Of course my argument would be it's not destination that's the issue, it's profitability.
> 
> ...


They wouldn't be discriminating based on location as much as VALUE. If Uber wants those people to not be skipped then Increase the payout to us on those rides.. they charge $6.90 here and we get $2.97, pay us the $6.90 on those Shorty's and you take a loss for a while... See how u like it... I'll go to every single one for 6.90.... and this way the passenger gets the same fee ..no rate increase.. Uber wants to still get paid? Then raise the damn rates like we have been telling you to...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The cheap trips will not get picked up and that will cause riders to complain to the government about discrimination. Uber will use that argument to say that they can't show it or riders won't get picked up.
> 
> Raising the minimum trip payout won't occur to them or the government. I think considering cabs don't get to discriminate by destination uber might win that one. Of course my argument would be it's not destination that's the issue, it's profitability.
> 
> ...


They can show approx fare & direction

If not just approx fare

Gotta show us something all I know it needs to be nationwide, eats shows it, Cali shows it why does food delivery logistics get priority over human delivery logistics? & When it happens no matter how brief I'm going all out every airport that come in till they take it away if they do

People will still be dumb or desperate enough to take the $3-8 illegal rides know why? They're headed that way, there's 8+ ants every square mile it'll bounce to the driver headed that direction as they make it to wherever their going, I need some milk I'll grab that ride going to Walmart or half a mile away from it for the gas money lol why not? I wouldn't take the 12 mile trip downtown in traffic cuz it takes an hour but if I need to be downtown why not etc etc etc it'll be actual ride "share"

Eats been showing details for a month I assume someone taking all the $4-10 requests I laugh at that'll take least 30 minutes & leave me 10+ minutes from home

My ar will still be less than 10% but they'll be zero reason to play games & leave pax stranded as I drive by & cancel, there's posts all over here with drivers saying they'd be happy with $5 minimum which is mind boggling to me, I need least $10($5 is driving for a McChicken profit lmao I need least 5 McChickens profit)so they can have at it, still illegal but least theyr not being coerced, tricked, defrauded, threatened, manipulated into taking them any more now it's full choice on their dumb and or desperate decisions

I'm literally disgusted & insulted when I start a trip & see it won't cover my costs or pays less than minimum wage over them and I instant cancel and drive back home that's not going to change, in no universe will I let an app spit on me & steal from me like that & I'd be rightfully pissed as a rider waiting 5-10 minutes only to have driver cancel lol but it's all in the game yo

The driver interested in snacks, coupons, points, streaks, quests, quotas for their rental, badges, "rewards & bonuses" paid with money stolen from them can all get that pissed off pax for disrespecting the human that stood up & DIED for the rights they throw away superscabbing for such ridiculous money 1970s cab rates so they don't have a schedule, don't have to wear a paper hat & don't have to say do you want fries with that or welcome to walmart

It's a thin line between profit & loss, loss is the problem


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

when i started driving, most of this info was available 

they took this info away when some pax could not get rides, that was when the money was great !!!!
so most just took the good with the bad and made it work...

fast forward ------ 5 pay cuts later

they are trying to make friends with drivers and bypass AB5.

sorry Ubah

drown in peace


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Wouldn't it be easier to pull up a little before the pax, swipe to find destination, get sad, and cancel, before you get them in the car?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> They wouldn't be discriminating based on location as much as VALUE. If Uber wants those people to not be skipped then Increase the payout to us on those rides.. they charge $6.90 here and we get $2.97, pay us the $6.90 on those Shorty's and you take a loss for a while... See how u like it... I'll go to every single one for 6.90.... and this way the passenger gets the same fee ..no rate increase.. Uber wants to still get paid? Then raise the damn rates like we have been telling you to...


+1

in my market, we get 2-3- trips an hour average

2 minimums fares in a row, i'm getting twitchy 
3 in row i am making less than $10 an hour and freaking out

I value my time, equipment and knowledge much more than that, so yeah see below


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> +1
> 
> in my market, we get 2-3- trips an hour average
> 
> ...


Im never making only 10 an hour. What are you doing?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to pull up a little before the pax, swipe to find destination, get sad, and cancel, before you get them in the car?


Pretty much what I've did for 5 years if they don't reply to pre text & I want to press my luck usually those who don't text back especially when it shows they read it or text back anything but what I asked per my rights is a whammy

Every now and then it's just marked as delivered not read so I'll swing by just in case if it's human trafficking I cancel if it's airport 5 star service it's all in the game yo


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Damn.
> That could take 45-60 minutes.
> For 14 bucks?


The pay model is unchanged.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> in East Bay lost the AR display. AND noticed fewer pings today. However, I'm not as paranoid as you. I checked the pax app and found I had an invasion of ants in MY city. Usually I'm the only one. And because I was feeling crappy anyway, I gave up and went offline.


My theory: A buncha Uber Drivers threw in the hat because they were upset with Uber's working conditions. Now, they heard they can see destinations. Those Uber drivers turned on their apps again because they no longer have to put up with crap fares. Increased pay = Increased competition.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

This reminds me of the pompous professor (who can’t retract my grade luckily) realizing that suddenly surveys were around the corner and starts to kiss*** because he doesn’t want an honest review.

too bad so sad.

uber needs to start doing everything it should have so it can pass in the event ab5 doesn’t overturn.


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

Love it , coz now short rides ok but at least Im not going fa or long destination without surge LOL


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Just for Commifornians, since you will be employees soon they might as well give you the benefits


You sound Jealous lol


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Just for Commifornians, since you will be employees soon they might as well give you the benefits


This is a way for them to pass the independent contractor sniff test, and avoid bringing drivers in as employees.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Im never making only 10 an hour. What are you doing?


what am i doing?
working for Lyft and Amazon

Uber can suck it, all they give me $4 rides


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Those Uber drivers turned on their apps again


possible since in calif AR no longer matters for anything. In fact, you can't even find it anymore in the app. No longer have to hit accept when you are driving 65mpg, in traffic, in a curve and not even SEE what the ping is saying. Yahoo. 
Now, if I could just get the full ping info as promised I'd be set......I"ll see Friday if roll out made it to me.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> what am i doing?
> working for Lyft and Amazon
> 
> Uber can suck it, all they give me $4 rides


lyft seems to pay more in the bay..


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> Just read about this. It supposedly rolled out in parts of California today. Anybody think it will go national, or is it just an AB5 fighter?
> View attachment 384259


We've always got it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> We've always got it


nope. Unless the precious 'gold' level was reached.


----------



## Revolution2k8 (Oct 3, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> LOL I've had this for a while but NO pay estimates.
> 
> And my info is more detailed.
> 
> I WONDER IF I can start rejecting like a MF'ER. Will they cancel christmas or can I get away with it.?? I wonder. I have schluber pro right now.


No more acceptance rate!! GONE!! take it or leave it!! that's all


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

I am loving this. Between pax name and destination I am avoiding the types of people that stink my car


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I'm thinking that maybe this doesn't apply where I drive - in Arizona? I only see destinations after I accept a ride.


I'm in Arizona and I see the direction and duration. You just have to be platinum or better and acceptance better than 85% and cancel rate less than 4%


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

12345678 said:


> I'm in Arizona and I see the direction and duration. You just have to be platinum or better and acceptance better than 85% and cancel rate less than 4%


I am. I see distance, direction and ride duration as well. I do not, however, see the destination location which is how I interpreted the OP. Maybe I was wrong. About 95% (or so), of the time I can determine the most likely destination based on direction and duration, and I can sure as hell tell if it is in a place I don't go from direction and distance. I maintain my status to leverage this information to inform my decision making process.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If uber wants me to take there trips in OC and LA they would just give it to me already. smh...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The more i think about this, the more i see $4.00 fares getting declined over and over again and stranding tons and ton of passengers...

makes me laugh...

This is looking more and more like the beginning of the end to me.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The more i think about this, the more i see $4.00 fares getting declined over and over again and stranding tons and ton of passengers...
> 
> makes me laugh...
> 
> This is looking more and more like the beginning of the end to me.


Stranded? Lol didn't know chauffeurs were human rights they can go back to the bus where they belong, bum rides from friends & family left that they didn't already burn Bridges with, they have scooters and bikes they can "share" now, Adidas & Nikes are cheap they can get to walking, maybe spend that time walking contemplating how they thought they could afford a private driver when they can't even afford a scooter or car, maybe think about all those trips they didn't tip or maybe call a cab, xl, select, black or figure out you're not supposed to take cabs everywhere duh

If they all tipped $5 a ride like they do for pizza, bottle, plate delivery this wouldn't even be an issue but here we are

I think they will get picked up still, I know during non airport ride times when I'm bored I'll take a shorty knowing it'll keep me close or for gas money because I'm headed nearby & others will take rides that are actually going their way might still be illegal pay but it covers gas, chance at a tip, or an off app regular that lives by me

I know for a fact Everytime I need to go to Walmart or Sam's club I'll be getting least $4 to do so. Why not so licking my chops till this is nationwide

Thin line between profit & loss

This is as efficient as you can get


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

Initially people might have a hard time getting drivers for short trips but over time a different kind of Uber driver will emerge... There are people out there who will happily drive around their local area and more of those people will sign up if they know they aren't going to have to drive long distance and through city centers.

It'll take time to rebalance but a system like this will be more efficient in the long run.

Another solution would be to allow passengers to input a tip amount before they ping and have that show up like surge to drivers. At very least passengers need to be given the option to match surges that are currently happening near where they are. It's a weird type of location discrimination that says that in one place passengers can pay more and get a car while passengers in a nearby place can't.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> I'v seen the destinations for a while now
> 
> NOW they are saying you can blow off trips and no more ACCEPTANCE rate?
> 
> ...


You've seen the carrot...now ready yourself for the stick


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

12345678 said:


> I'm in Arizona and I see the direction and duration. You just have to be platinum or better and acceptance better than 85% and cancel rate less than 4%


Gold or better. But you don't get actual end point and estimated fare range.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

I am getting the new detailed info ping card starting yesterday. Am from SF Bay Area. It will take a while to get used to it, as I had a hard time to process the map info in such a short time. So after accepting the trips, I was still not sure exactly where I was going.
I think Uber should increase the time allocated to the info card on the app, I.e. the time between the info card shows up and the time it goes away. Or add a button that would give you another 5 or 10 sec.
It was not enough time to begin with (does anyone here know the exact time the app gives you to accept a trip?). Now with these extra info, we definitely need more time.
This could raise safety issues.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 385528


Hmmm, the new info card I got looks different from what you've just shown here. I didn't have time to take a screenshot (I didn't have enough time to process all the stuff in the card, duh!). But it looks more like the one shown by the OP, which I am reposting here:










As you can see it comes with a map at the top. In this case, the map shows the city of SF which is easy to recognize and you can quickly figure out where the destination is. In my case, it was in south bay. There is no outstanding features in the map to help me figure out where (location-wise) the trip starts and ends. I can quickly tell the profile of the trip all right, but not exactly where the trip actually ends, which is most important to me. I need more time to figure out some major highways in the map to help me pinpoint where the end point is.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Im in SF Bay Area and still don't have the extra ping info yet. Could have used it today, accepted a long trip that put me close to a time limit I had.....
Did lose my AR display, tho. Just waiting waiting waiting for the updated ping. Pretty please next wave....


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Uber junkies :roflmao:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 385528


*Why are you redacting the address, afraid Uber will identify you?? LOL. *


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Now that's talent right there.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to pull up a little before the pax, swipe to find destination, get sad, and cancel, before you get them in the car?


Funny that's what I've been doing lately since I dropped to 83% and I can't get back up to 85%, I try reaching the highest amount of the surge and I keep declining pings from outside the zone.

Reason why I decline them is that I know for sure I won't get an adjustment, usually pings inside the zone I get adjustments, also pings are far pick ups.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The more i think about this, the more i see $4.00 fares getting declined over and over again and stranding tons and ton of passengers...
> 
> makes me laugh...
> 
> This is looking more and more like the beginning of the end to me.


They gonna have to raise the min fare or give the driver a bigger cut.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I'm thinking that maybe this doesn't apply where I drive - in Arizona? I only see destinations after I accept a ride.


If ypu are diamond status they tell you basic stuff. Like 20 miles east.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Just tested for full info ping and still not getting it. Really wish Uber wouldn't tease with 'roll outs'. sheesh.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

New scam: to get a ride quickly, pick a destination 30 mins away. Once in the car and the driver is hooked, OOPS! Plans changed, I only need to go .75 miles away ...


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> New scam: to get a ride quickly, pick a destination 30 mins away. Once in the car and the driver is hooked, OOPS! Plans changed, I only need to go .75 miles away ...


Not all drivers want long rides. This will backfire on many pax. If they do it to you just kick them out and cancel.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah it is only in hellifornia. I guess ab5 did something;


The destination is shown here in Chattanooga TN, It also shows estimated drive time, but no $.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ChattaBilly said:


> The destination is shown here in Chattanooga TN, It also shows estimated drive time, but no $.


what is your pro status?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> I am getting the new detailed info ping card starting yesterday. Am from SF Bay Area. It will take a while to get used to it, as I had a hard time to process the map info in such a short time. So after accepting the trips, I was still not sure exactly where I was going.
> I think Uber should increase the time allocated to the info card on the app, I.e. the time between the info card shows up and the time it goes away. Or add a button that would give you another 5 or 10 sec.
> It was not enough time to begin with (does anyone here know the exact time the app gives you to accept a trip?). Now with these extra info, we definitely need more time.
> This could raise safety issues.


How much time you need lol all I need is to see it's airport $40+ ignore the rest I'm sure other drivers will be happy with less

Blank info is ridiculousl honestly all I need is to see the approx fare

Since when has Uber Lyft cared about driver safety? Lmao in Brazil & Mexico they letting drivers get killed by the dozens because it's to much "friction" to verify rider accounts by i.d & they've purposely degraded the app and maps to trick drivers into accepting pings every year for the last 5

I used to get pick up address & know if ping i just got requires a u turn or i just passed the exit, now im in the dark and have to cancel, hit more buttons, choose stupid options, etc...

Just give everyone the info like eats & Cali they're going to be forced anyway, the experience can't possibly get worse than it already is for riders & drivers, this saves them 10+ minutes cuz I'm going to cancel regardless if I get their & find out I was tricked & it's a $4-8 fare only dumb or desperate would deliver 100-500 pounds 1-10 miles for that, it causes nothing but spite, revenge, games, & bad experiences for all

We have the rights to the details of our contracts before having to accept or be bound by them & they can't punish us if it doesn't cover costs & we cancel after doing due diligence & getting the info, no need to drive 1-10+ miles for the info that's just playing games & trying to manipulate drivers like aww shucks I already drove here might as well get this McChicken net and do the ride, I don't play that ish & want no part of it, cancel wait longer & i go back home


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> what is your pro status?


Gold Pro

What kills me is when the ping CLEARLY says, for example, 11 minutes to pickup, and 5 minute trip. Those IT people should realize I don't and won't drive farther than the trip will take.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ChattaBilly said:


> Those IT people should realize


FYI the IT developers just do what the 'managers' tell them to code. They don't make any decisions; just code what was requested....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> FYI the IT developers just do what the 'managers' tell them to code. They don't make any decisions; just code what was requested....


The IT developers know the code they're writing is being used to screw the drivers and they choose to do it anyway.

You gotta wonder if being a sociopath is a job requirement to work for that company, because my conscience wouldn't let me do what those developers do.

I'd sooner make my living washing dishes.



ChattaBilly said:


> Gold Pro
> 
> What kills me is when the ping CLEARLY says, for example, 11 minutes to pickup, and 5 minute trip. Those IT people should realize I don't and won't drive farther than the trip will take.


The IT people know the coding they write is being used to cheat the drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The IT developers know the code they're writing is being used to screw the drivers and they choose to do it anyway.


I"m sorry, that is not how it works. Programmers just do as they are requested. They don't sit there and expand on what the changes will do or won't do. Code or quit in protest? In an alt universe, maybe. Blame management.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry, that is not how it works. Programmers just do as they are requested. They don't sit there and expand on what the changes will do or won't do. Code or quit in protest? In an alt universe, maybe. Blame management.


The orders to fornicate the drivers come from Dara and work their way down the chain of command until it gets to the coders.

Due to the fact that code writers are humans and not machines, they know what they're doing and to whom. They'd have to be living in a cave not to know.

Thus, when actions occur that screw the drivers, they share in the blame even though the higher ups deserve the most blame.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> they know what they're doing and to whom.


Management is where you complaint is. Should the developers quit over a request? That can't be what the goal is. It's a job. Most people who have a real job just can't quit over every little thing.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Management is where you complaint is. Should the developers quit over a request? That can't be what the goal is. It's a job. Most people who have a real job just can't quit over every little thing.


Writing code that fornicates the drivers ain't a "little thing".

I wouldn't take a job that required me to do something like that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Writing code that fornicates the drivers ain't a "little thing"


I suppose if you narrow your reality to a really tiny view your opinion makes sense.....for you...a driver? 
You focus should be management, not developers. They are just doing their job. You might as well be complaining about the janitors at the various Uber HQ buildings. sheesh.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I suppose if you narrow your reality to a really tiny view your opinion makes sense.....for you...a driver?
> You focus should be management, not developers. They are just doing their job. You might as well be complaining about the janitors at the various Uber HQ buildings. sheesh.


Your janitor comment is lame.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Your janitor comment is lame.


ha! Your opinion a programmer should quit because you are unhappy is elnutso. Nuff said.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ha! Your opinion a programmer should quit because you are unhappy is elnutso. Nuff said.


Let's see you produce a quote of me saying what you just posted.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah now with this form of change, screw aB5 go Uber forever!























Not!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Just this afternoon a news report came out alleging Uber did this (internally called "Project Luigi") to help defeat the idea that drivers are employees and get out from under AB5.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> to help defeat the idea that drivers are employees and get out from under AB5.


well, of course. AND to make drivers happy. I'm sure happy(ier) with this change and thrilled I finally have it. Should have had it from day one, imho. And when all of calif has it, it will start other drivers in other states will want it. I mean Pro? Only item that is worthwhile IS the more info and here in calif we have no AR and the full ping info. Now if we had more than a few seconds to digest it......


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If you think Uber has the slightest interest in making drivers happy, I want whatever you are smoking!

This change means a lot of short trips won't get picked up, and when and if the wind changes, bye-bye Luigi!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I want whatever you are smoking!


don't smoke, never have. I think Uber is interested in hoping to make drivers happy with the changes in Calif. I doubt Uber would take the option away; and if they did it would be months before doing so. for me, help me not stumble into a long drive when I don't have the time. I'll still take shorties as my goal is to be doing something, vs just waiting for a ping. The extra ping info will help with my time mgmt.

The reality is the full ping info is an upgrade.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> don't smoke, never have. I think Uber is interested in hoping to make drivers happy with the changes in Calif. I doubt Uber would take the option away; and if they did it would be months before doing so. for me, help me not stumble into a long drive when I don't have the time. I'll still take shorties as my goal is to be doing something, vs just waiting for a ping. The extra ping info will help with my time mgmt.
> 
> The reality is the full ping info is an upgrade.


no duh that it's an upgrade but it is far from being what would otherwise be necessary from drivers being actual employees and comes after AB5 was psssed
..too little...and too little too late


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ..too little...and too little too late


I don't want to be an employee of Uber. I did want the full info ping.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm in Jacksonville Florida and I am now getting the destination when it pops up on the Ping screen. And no I am not pro so I don't know what the hell's going on.!?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> the destination when it pops up on the Ping screen


....are you getting estimated time and $$?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Started getting mine today. Wish I hadn't missed the class on speed reading.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Wish I hadn't missed the class on speed reading


I screen shot one today so I could study it and get what I need quickly. Like today missed the pax rating and ETA to PU.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Started getting mine today. Wish I hadn't missed the class on speed reading.


How quick is the ping?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> How quick is the ping?


seems to have the same amount as the 'old' ping, but you are digesting more info, so it seems shorter. Specially seems shorter the first few times you get the 'new' ping. Tomorrow I'll be better prepared to catch the data points I need...I hope...


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Same time


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm in Jacksonville Florida and I am now getting the destination when it pops up on the Ping screen. And no I am not pro so I don't know what the hell's going on.!?


Screenshot this. Destination in writing or just estimate of trip time?

If it's going nationwide that'd be awesome.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> Just read about this. It supposedly rolled out in parts of California today. Anybody think it will go national, or is it just an AB5 fighter?
> View attachment 384259


I see similar pings when i have eats trips enabled.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I see similar pings when i have eats trips enabled.


I get this too but only UberEats not UberX
























As a fully-informed IC I said none of these were worthwhile.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I don't want to be an employee of Uber. I did want the full info ping.


nobody cares


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

New2This said:


> Screenshot this. Destination in writing or just estimate of trip time?
> 
> If it's going nationwide that'd be awesome.


Has to go national cuz every state will start to sue

This info is our right, it wouldn't be needed if every contract paid a legal wage but 90+% don't so this will eliminate cancel & shuffle issues then I guess idiots can choose to work for $3-8 an hour before expenses then they'll start to get sued to regulate rates

Not 1 eats order since they started last month has been worth it I don't expect that to change on the Uber side I've already been ignoring cancelling 90+% this lets me just ignore which is fine by me


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

If/When it goes National, Uber will have to adjust minimum payouts to drivers. Declining $3 fares all day.

When I first started driving minimum fares were $10 then $7.50 then $5 and now as low as $2.50. The pay is quite literally criminal on min fares.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....are you getting estimated time and $$?


 Ping length is the same this is the only thing that's added to my screen.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ping length is the same this is the only thing that's added to my screen.
> View attachment 398192


Even that would be an improvement


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

that is easier to read as well, quickly.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

New2This said:


> I get this too but only UberEats not UberX
> 
> View attachment 398048
> View attachment 398053
> ...


eat sucks. The pings burn my eyes


----------

